# Steering wheel leather- clean it!



## Lucky13 (May 18, 2013)

Hi all. This is not me asking a question but more just saying if you have the leather steering wheel ( should be Everyone bar qs I think!?) then I hily recommend cleaning the leather steering wheel with leather cleaner and a microfibres or whatever you choose to clean leather. I was doing the seats and its pretty difficult to do such a big area so I focused on the steering wheel for maybe 15 mins and let some conditioner soak in for about 1 hour too.

The steering wheel now looks so much better and in my opinion feels a lot softer and more supple. It's strange how much more classy and better in general it makes the car feel as you are always connected to the steering wheel I suppose. So my advice- have a go! Mine was very shiny and to be honest hardly looked like leather before but now it's much better and as said feels so much better!


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

What conditioner did you use to clean it?

I cleaned mine recently and wasn't able to get rid of the shiny appearance


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

Race glaze cleaner and conditioner brings it back to new.
You can get it from Polished Bliss.


----------

